# Kdenlive para kde 3.x

## domus-br

Prezados amigos, venho utilizando a versão 3.5.10 do KDE, fui tentar instalar o kdenlive 0.7.5 e vi que o portage bloqueia em função de eu ter o kde 3.x, pelo que entendi sou obrigado a unistalar o kde 3.x a ter o kde 4, está correto?

ao tentar emergir uma ebuild que catei na net do kdenlive 0.5 o programa ebuild nao emerge o pacote, ja tentei compilar diretamente da fonte 0.5 mas tb nao obtive exito, alguem teria alguma dica? pra eu usar esse software sem que eu seja obrigado a ter o kde 4?

obrigado

abs

----------

